# Fluch der Karibik: Schlechte Nachrichten - Neuer Film mit Margot Robbie gecancelt!



## Marc Schmidt (14. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fluch der Karibik: Schlechte Nachrichten - Neuer Film mit Margot Robbie gecancelt!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fluch der Karibik: Schlechte Nachrichten - Neuer Film mit Margot Robbie gecancelt!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2022)

Man hätte sowieso schon nach Teil 3 aufhören sollen.


----------



## StarFox86 (14. November 2022)

Bringt Johny, Orlando, Kira, Geoffrey & Keith Richards/ Mick Jagger vllt noch Penelope Cruz oder neuen Gegner mit Denzel Washington etc. Ich nehms gerne.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (14. November 2022)

Fluch der Karibik ohne Depp ist einfach nicht richtig.
Das ist wie ein Stirb Langsam ohne Bruce Willis oder Rambo ohne Stallone, Transporter ohne jason statham, Termionator ohne Arni....


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (14. November 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Man hätte sowieso schon nach Teil 3 aufhören sollen.


es gibt mehr als 3 Teile???


----------



## Nevrion (14. November 2022)

Da ist ein Tippfehler in der Headline, richtig? Es müsste doch "gute Nachrichten" anstatt "schlecht Nachrichten" heißen, oder?


----------



## ichmusssagen (14. November 2022)

Birds of Prey ist doch gar nicht gut angekommen, wie kann sie denken, dass Disney auf dieses lahme Pferd aufspringen würde. Die Filme dürften kostentechnisch auch eher in der Oberliga spielen, da wären die Verluste entsprechend hoch.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2022)

StarFox86 schrieb:


> Bringt Johny, Orlando, Kira, *Geoffrey* & Keith Richards/ Mick Jagger vllt noch Penelope Cruz oder neuen Gegner mit Denzel Washington etc. Ich nehms gerne.


Barbossa ... wird schwierig, will jetzt nicht spoilern


----------



## ADM-Ntek (14. November 2022)

meh wer will schon fluch der karibik ohne Jack Sparrow.


----------



## masto-don (14. November 2022)

hätte den film überhaupt jemand sehen wollen? ich denke, nicht sehr viele.


----------



## battschack (14. November 2022)

Ohne jack würde ich den auch ignorieren

Simpsons ohne homer würde ich auch nicht mehr sehen wollen...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2022)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich's schade finde oder nicht. Hätte evtl. etwas frischen Wind in die Reihe bringen können, auch wenn Johnny Depp als Captain Jack Sparrow wirklich nicht zu ersetzen ist.

Wirklich gefeiert hab ich aber nur Teil 1 der Reihe. Teil 2 und 3 waren auch noch okay, hätte ich aber nicht zwingend gebraucht.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (15. November 2022)

Wo ist da die schlechte Nachricht?

Die einzig schlechte Nachricht bei Fluch der Karibik war, das man Johnny Depp nachweislich zu unrecht gefeuert hat und den Anschuldigungen einer Amber Heard mehr glauben schenkte als ihm mit dem man Jahrzehnte lang zusammenarbeitete.

Vonwegen unschuldig bis zum Beweis der Schuld gilt schon einige Jahrzehnte lang nicht mehr, im Grunde seit es soziale Medien gibt und die Bildzeitung (und deren äquivalente in anderen Ländern) Ganz ätzend find ich das...

anstelle von Depp würde ich Disney verklagen und dann den Stinkefinger zeigen. Der wird jetzt reihenweise gute Angebote kriegen.

ach und was Margot Robbie angeht, hoffentlich ist der Hype um ihre Person jetzt mal vorbei... seit Wolf of Wallstreet ist sie in aller Munde weil sie heiß aussieht und sich dort mal nackt zeigte... das wars aber auch schon. Ihre Filme waren sonst alle grottig und ihre Performance jeweils im Grunde auch. Zuletzt floppte ja auch Birds of Prey so richtig. Vielleicht merken dann ja jetzt auch die Filme-macher das nur gutes Aussehen einfach nicht reicht, zumal es viele gibt die ebenfalls super aussehen aber auch noch was drauf haben.


----------



## MarcHammel (15. November 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich's schade finde oder nicht. Hätte evtl. etwas frischen Wind in die Reihe bringen können, auch wenn Johnny Depp als Captain Jack Sparrow wirklich nicht zu ersetzen ist.


Frischen Wind hätte man auch einbringen können, wenn man Depp als Jack Sparrow behalten hätte. Allerdings verbinde ich persönlich Fluch der Karibik auch mit Teilen der Crew rund um Sparrow, wie z.B. Gibbs (Kevin McNally) oder den kleinwüchsigen Marty (Martin Klebba). Ohne die wäre es genauso wenig Fluch der Karibik. Leider gehen die immer irgendwie unter, wenn man von dieser Franchise redet. 

Gibt Elemente der Filme, die gehören für mich einfach dazu. 


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wirklich gefeiert hab ich aber nur Teil 1 der Reihe. Teil 2 und 3 waren auch noch okay, hätte ich aber nicht zwingend gebraucht.


Entgegen ihrem Ruf fand ich Teil 2 und 3 sogar richtig gut. Auch wenn gerade Teil 3 mit all den Intrigen ziemlich verwirrend war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2022)

Das ganze Franchise hätte spätestens mit "Fremde Gezeiten" ruhen sollen. Ich hasse Reihen die mit dem vorerst letztem Film ein unvollendetes Gefühl hinterlassen wie hier "Salazars Rache" .

Und ich denke selbst die Reaktivierung würde nix mehr bringen, Depp geht auf die 60 zu. Nach Indy braucht die Welt nicht noch einen sichtlich gealterten Filmhelden.

Wie beim Mann mit der Peitsche würde ich auch im Falle des torkelnden Kult-Piraten einfach nur raten:
Keine Neubesetzung. Kein Sequel. Kein Reboot. Endlich abhaken. Ende!


----------



## lokokokode (16. November 2022)

Was heißt schlechte Nachrichten? Ich freu mich.


----------



## MatSch (17. November 2022)

Piratenfilme sind eigentlich immer was feines. Mit der Art wie Johnny Depp Jack Sparrow dargestellt hat, bin ich irgendwie nicht klar gekommen. Die Story empfand ich trotzdem gut, aber wenn der Hauptcharakter einem so auf den Zeiger geht, kann der Rest noch so gut sein.


----------

